# Say Hello to the Munchies! (BBW & BHM, Stuffing, WG Romance, Comic!)



## MAComix (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi again! Another comic we're in the middle of working on to tempt you! Two pages to start - More to follow!!!












Thanks for reading and letting us share our craft!


----------



## MAComix (Dec 2, 2016)

Another page, today!


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 3, 2016)

TAKE MY MONEY!!!!

When can I purchase this?! Please make this available soon!


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 4, 2016)

Wonderful work!


----------



## MAComix (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi guys! Thanks and glad you liked it! I will be talking with Ally about a possible long version or monthly comic perhaps, with belly stuffing/munchies/wg etc  We have a few things here until then: https://sellfy.com/krystalvix

Anyway! Hope you like the new page (reuploaded other pages since they went missing):


----------



## MAComix (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi guys! The next installment is here! We hope you enjoy!


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 10, 2016)

Quite excellent! Great job!

I'd love to see a more cohesive narrative in the future. I might even commission one if you're interested! Something with a bit more buildup and a little "expanded." 

Pun intended.


----------



## MAComix (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks guys! And Coyote, I totally hear you on the narrative! Might be a great idea in the (near) future  Here's PG 6:






I should have more soon - finishing up script for Demonseed #4 this week, but I hope to have at least one more page in the coming days!


----------



## coyote wild (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes! Great work!


----------



## MAComix (Jan 11, 2017)

New pages! Sorry for the wait on these over the holidays! More to come...


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 13, 2017)

Just when I thought it was over, they get even fatter! We'll done! I love the art style.

Keep it up!


----------



## MAComix (May 23, 2018)

Hey guys!
Thought you'd like to know we FINALLY finished this one, last week... Here are the final two pages!










We're hoping those greedy Munchies will return at some point this year. Meanwhile, also just released a NEW story, featuring male weight gain (mostly) and some mutual stuffing at the beginning and tail end, for a little extra fun, as part of our Demonseed series.

*The new book is here: https://sellfy.com/p/l7H6/* and we're hoping you'll enjoy that one. *There's a few preview pages right over here *on our main site to show you what you're getting into. 

We're also going to be releasing way more weight gain stuff, in the coming months, so hope you'll stay tuned! Cheers, mates!


----------



## melallensink (May 28, 2018)

Cool! Couple's XWG! Something I'd like to see more of either art or prose.


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 13, 2018)

I think I have met those little guys


----------

